# Meeting people in Hong Kong



## CFJ

Hi Everyone,

My name is Charlotte, I'm 21 and from England. I have just finished my degree and I'm moving out to Hong Kong on a years teaching contract. I arrive in Hong Kong on the 9th of August and would love to meet up with people to explore the city and make new friends. 

If anyone is in interested get in touch with me and we can make plans.


----------



## soniv33

Hello! I', Vishal, 21 from London, newly graduate too! I spent a year in Hong Kong on placement from 2011-2012 and I am now moving back out there to carry on working for the bank I worked at during placement. I'll be out there from late aug/early september-ish if you are up for meeting and exploring


----------



## Calexico101

*Hi!*

Hey Charlotte,

I'm Steven, a 23 year old male from the UK and I'll be arriving in Hong kong a week or so after you do. I don't know anybody there so it might be nice to go out for dim sum or something and get a feel for the city.

Maybe we're even on the same teaching programme 

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## carioca610

Hello Charlotte! I just recently moved to HK from Los Angeles. Lived in London for awhile and would love to meet up when u get to town. I am 28 years old.

Stephanie


----------



## Veronica

Charlotte if you want people to be able to contact you on here you need to make some more posts. You cannot receive any messages until you become an active member.


----------



## Calexico101

Hi Veronica,

I'm moving next month to HK and was wondering if you could give me some tips on what to expect. I've visited before but it would be great to have someone to ask questions to. Hit me up if you want to 

Steven


----------



## Veronica

Calexico101 said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> I'm moving next month to HK and was wondering if you could give me some tips on what to expect. I've visited before but it would be great to have someone to ask questions to. Hit me up if you want to
> 
> Steven


If you've visited before you know it better than me, I've never been there
I'm sure that people who are living there will be able to answer your questions


----------



## Simo10

*Hi!*

Hi Charlotte,
I just arrived in Hong Kong a few days ago and I will be here for 3 months. Hit me up when you get here and we can hang out!

Safe travel!

Simone


----------



## smoore

Hi Charlotte, 
Im 23 and I have just moved to HK! I am looking to meet up with people and to get to know HongKong!! 

If anyone else is around in HK let me know.

Thanks 

Sophie x


----------



## OlivierHK

Hello everyone

Im olivier, arrived in HK some 6 months ago.
I ll be Happy to take you out and show You around when You arrive.
Just let me Know.

Have a safe trip


----------



## chrisj14uk

Hi Charlotte, I'm arriving for the first time the day after you! I leave here Friday evening for a work transfer. I'm 29/m from London and have never been to HK so it's a big step into the unknown, I don't know very much about the city yet. Would be great to explore together if you like, I'm staying in central for the first two weeks.

This applies to anyone else on the thread too!

Chris


----------



## zita

Hi Charlotte, nice to meet you!!!

I am the local in Hong Kong and pls let me know if anything can help.


----------



## bistaface

*Hi*

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum )


----------



## zita

Hi Bistaface!!!


----------



## dorothy88

Hi Charlotte, Hi Chris!! 

I am a local Chinese (growing up in Hong Kong) and I'd love to show you guys around in Hong Kong. 

I work in Wanchai and we can grab a drink or coffee after work


----------



## FromFrance

Hey!

I am a 23 yr old French student guy in Hong Kong until the end of the year, would love to hang out and get to know more this city.

If someone is up to chill out, let me know


----------



## alijeas

Hi Charlotte,

I'm a 25 yr old female from UK, moving to HK next week as a teacher. Would love the opportunity to meet you when u arrive. 

Alisha


----------



## millie22

*Fellow newbie!*

HI Charlotte & others on this forum!

I have just moved to Hong Kong this week,it would be nice to meet up  I'm 21, from London but I went to uni in York, i'm now here for at least 10 months working as an English teacher
Millie


----------



## DJax622

I'm Mike from LA. I moved here about a week ago. I would like to make some new friends as I will probably be staying here for a long time. Anyone down for drinks?


----------



## carioca610

hello all,

anyone fancy meeting up for drinks today or thursday?

stephanie


----------



## jkoh13

carioca610 said:


> hello all,
> 
> anyone fancy meeting up for drinks today or thursday?
> 
> stephanie


Stephanie,

I'd be happy to meet up for drinks! Let me know what you would like to do.

Jeff


----------



## millie22

Hi Stephanie,

Tomorrow would be nice! After work? Maybe at about 8, let me know where is the best place to meet for you


----------



## carioca610

Hey sure, 8 should work perfect. I would say we should go to Sevva or Red, but it seems like it is going to rain all day. We could meet outside Bacar in SoHo just off the escalator and then find a place. Also the flying winemaker on wyndham has a wine tasting today for HK$40, which might be fun. Jeff, you are also more than welcome to join. Let me know if this works. Also, I will message on here again around 7 if something comes up at work that keeps me here longer!


----------



## jkoh13

carioca610 said:


> Hey sure, 8 should work perfect. I would say we should go to Sevva or Red, but it seems like it is going to rain all day. We could meet outside Bacar in SoHo just off the escalator and then find a place. Also the flying winemaker on wyndham has a wine tasting today for HK$40, which might be fun. Jeff, you are also more than welcome to join. Let me know if this works. Also, I will message on here again around 7 if something comes up at work that keeps me here longer!


Stephanie, 

I have a 7 o'clock dinner at the Kowloon Tong Club, so tonight might be a little rushed. Happy to hang out later on, though. I'll PM you contact deets.

Jeff


----------



## JodeP

Hi everyone, 

I am a Brit, living in Chicago and spending 10 day blocks of time in Hong Kong over the next few months for work. Anyone fancy getting together tomorrow or Friday night for a drink? I am staying in Soho.


----------



## jkoh13

JodeP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a Brit, living in Chicago and spending 10 day blocks of time in Hong Kong over the next few months for work. Anyone fancy getting together tomorrow or Friday night for a drink? I am staying in Soho.


I'm moving to Chicago at the end of October! but in Hong Kong until then. would love to grab a drink tomorrow night after dinner (Thursday)!


----------



## JodeP

jkoh13 said:


> I'm moving to Chicago at the end of October! but in Hong Kong until then. would love to grab a drink tomorrow night after dinner (Thursday)!


Ok great - Does Soho area work for you? If so, let me know what time/place works.


----------



## jkoh13

JodeP said:


> Ok great - Does Soho area work for you? If so, let me know what time/place works.


are you at 5 posts yet? PM?


----------



## JodeP

jkoh13 said:


> are you at 5 posts yet? PM?


This is my 5th.


----------



## jkoh13

JodeP said:


> This is my 5th.


just PMed you.


----------



## Vinther87

I am a 26 year old Dane, living in HK and have done so for about 1 year. I have been working a lot and been writing my master thesis in the weekend so as I finished in June, I am now finally ready to meet some new people and experience HK even more. Anyone who want to meet next weekend for dinner, drinks or something else and to experience Autumn festival together- let me know


----------



## hilarie71031

Hey guys!! I am 28 years old from Boston, Massachusetts and have been living in HK for about 8 months now. I met a few really good friends but people are always coming and going. I'm here for a least another two years and am looking to meet some more people!!! Let me know if anyone wants to plan something!!!


----------



## DJax622

hilarie71031 said:


> Hey guys!! I am 28 years old from Boston, Massachusetts and have been living in HK for about 8 months now. I met a few really good friends but people are always coming and going. I'm here for a least another two years and am looking to meet some more people!!! Let me know if anyone wants to plan something!!!


I'm from LA and I'll most likely stay in Hong Kong for a long time. I'm definitely interested in meeting more people


----------



## Danielle22

*Meet new people*

I am a Danielle, 22 years old, living in HK since one week. I am doing an internship until christmas. 
I want to meet some new people and see nice places in HK. If someone wants to meet this week/ weekend for dinner, drinks, hiking, sightseeing or something else, let me know


----------



## sansan1989

Hello Hello

My name is Sandra, 24, from France. I arrived in Honk Kong 1 week ago, and is working for the humanitarian NGO "Doctors without borders" or "MSF". Same as you all, I would like to meet people,to share discussions, and visits of the city.

Hope to see you soon

Cheers


----------



## henrysouthern

CFJ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Charlotte, I'm 21 and from England. I have just finished my degree and I'm moving out to Hong Kong on a years teaching contract. I arrive in Hong Kong on the 9th of August and would love to meet up with people to explore the city and make new friends.
> 
> If anyone is in interested get in touch with me and we can make plans.


Hi Charlotte,
I realise this was posted a coupe of months ago but it would be great to meet you - and indeed other expats - as I have just moved out to Hong Kong. I am 23 from the UK.
All the best,
Henry


----------



## kanyon12

*hi*

Hi folks!

im a chinese guy 29y who will be moving to HK from Singapore with my gf on 1st Mar next year. 
Maybe abit too early but would sure to meet and get to know more friends!

Beng


----------



## stargold

Hi all, I have just arrived in HK from the UK and this is all very new to me.
Any tips on what to do, or if anyone wants to meet up to explore HK then let me know.

Thanks


----------



## TheHawk

Sorry to be jumping in late, but nothing ventured, nothing gained, right? I'm 23, from Sydney, I moved up here in late October but work's been so busy I haven't had the opportunity to meet too many people. I know a few people but only a couple my age, most are well and truly older and would like to meet more my age.


----------



## ayeshagoyal

Hello myself Ayesha goal belongs to Hong Kong. I have earned recognition with her several years of experience in the field of website development. Her My active participation in website development work earned my own knowledge about this field. koas is a reputative web developer & designing firm in Hong Kong


----------



## elo_bzh

I've just arrived in HK for a 6 months internship in Central. I'm 23 years old and I come from France.
How about meeting up together next week to get to know each others ?


----------



## carioca610

Hello All, I am 28 yr old who moved to HK from Los Angeles in June. Would love to meet up with you all for drinks or a weekend brunch. Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## eddy-e

Hi everyone. If anyone wants to meet up one evening in Wan Chai/causeway bay area for food or drinks or something that would be great. I'm a 26 year old from the UK, moved to HK a week ago to become a teacher.


----------



## ckyy

Hi everyone! I am a 22yo local girl. Would like to meet new friends and explore(?) HK together : )


----------



## eddy-e

ckyy said:


> Hi everyone! I am a 22yo local girl. Would like to meet new friends and explore(?) HK together : )


This sounds good. HK island? or Kowloon side?


----------



## elo_bzh

I'd be up for that too !


----------



## eddy-e

elo_bzh said:


> I'd be up for that too !


brilliant. Maybe we could get a group of us to meet this saturday (22nd) evening? any one else interested?


----------



## ckyy

work on HK Island and live in Kowloon Side. So, anywhere should be fine with me. See if we can squeeze some time and meet each other!


----------



## elo_bzh

Saturday evening sounds great ! Wherever you want, it's up to you, I live in Sheung Wan / work in Central.


----------



## elaa

Hey ! 
My name is Raffaela and I'm new in HK! I would also be interested to hang out on Saturday evening


----------



## Mutschekipchen

I'd be happy to join in as well!


----------



## carioca610

count me in as well


----------



## eddy-e

Brilliant, sounds like there's a lot of people interested in going. Now to decide a time and place. I'm extremely new here so my knowledge is limited, but if anyone has any suggestions??


----------



## Mutschekipchen

i don't know many places either but i heard there must be a good bar at ferry pier 7- it's probably less crowded than the bars in lan kwai fong but i've never been there myself.. just as an idea..


----------



## elo_bzh

Hey ! A friend of mine recommends the 'Shore' bar on 48 Wyndham street 4f but I have actually never been there. I also heard that 'The Globe' was okay.


----------



## siobhanwf

PLEASE REMEMBER for your own security do not post email address or mobile contacts. 
Best way to communicate is via private message. This can be used after 5 posts have been made.


----------



## elaa

I also thing that the LKF will be very crowded on saturday evening .. especially when we are a lot of people it could be difficult to find a table


----------



## eddy-e

there is a place called joe banana's, (I can't post the link, but just google joe banana hk) which has a crazy hour and a happy hour, seems the cheapest option for drinks before 10, after 10 they get to about 60 dollars each, but before is between 20-30. If people are up for it we could meet there at 8? (or slightly before for the cheapest drink option) I also like the sound of going somewhere in central that was suggested, but thought this would be the cheapest option??
Joe banana in in Wan Chai.


----------



## elo_bzh

I'll be there


----------



## elaa

Me too!


----------



## Mutschekipchen

great, me too,


----------



## kirschapfel

Oh, I am too late. But if anyone would like to meet up again next week I would be in 
I am 27 and working in hong kong for two months.

Andrea


----------



## siobhanwf

I hope you all had a good meet up last night. Perhaps the first of many


----------



## smoore

Hey I'm a 24 year old girl from uk teaching out here here if anyway would like to meet up drop me a message


----------



## kirschapfel

I would be in  I am 27 and from switzerland


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi smoore how are you finding teaching out in HK I'm just waiting for a working visa to go through and will coming out in August to teach  whereabouts are you based? Be good to build contacts with other teachers.


----------



## ajdufty

Hi everyone,

Tomorrow I move to Hong Kong. I'm a 24 year old male and will be living in Repulse Bay. It would be great to meet some people to enjoy HK with! Add me on Facebook and send me a message. 

facebook.com/ajdufty


----------



## CFJ

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I haven't replied to any of the messages I haven't been on here for months! I'm having a wicked time in Hong Kong and would love to meet more people as well!

my name is charlie faye jenkinson on facebook so give me an add on there because I will check that more often.

Me and a few girls are going for drinks on wednesday in central if anyone is up for it? 

Charlotte


----------



## CFJ

Calexico101 said:


> Hey Charlotte,
> 
> I'm Steven, a 23 year old male from the UK and I'll be arriving in Hong kong a week or so after you do. I don't know anybody there so it might be nice to go out for dim sum or something and get a feel for the city.
> 
> Maybe we're even on the same teaching programme
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.




Hi Steven,

sorry I've only got back in contact with you now, I've not been on the site for months.

How are you finding HK? Definitely still up for meeting, whats your facebook we can keep in contact through that.



Charlotte


----------



## CFJ

carioca610 said:


> Hello Charlotte! I just recently moved to HK from Los Angeles. Lived in London for awhile and would love to meet up when u get to town. I am 28 years old.
> 
> Stephanie


Hi Stephanie,

sorry I've only got back in contact with you now, I've not been on the site for months.

How are you finding HK? Definitely still up for meeting, whats your facebook we can keep in contact through that.



Charlotte


----------



## CFJ

smoore said:


> Hi Charlotte,
> Im 23 and I have just moved to HK! I am looking to meet up with people and to get to know HongKong!!
> 
> If anyone else is around in HK let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sophie x


Hey Sophie,

sorry I've only got back in contact with you now, I've not been on the site for months.

How are you finding HK? Definitely still up for meeting, whats your facebook we can keep in contact through that.



Charlotte


----------



## CFJ

To any newbies on the site my facebook is https://www.facebook.com/charlie.jenkinson.7
if you want to get on contact to arrange drinks or whatever because I will check that more often.

Looking forward to hearing from you,
Charlotte


----------



## jennylordeal

Hi i'm jenny and im originally from taiwan, I am 20 yrs old student. I was in france before and now moved to hk few months ago. I'd like to meet some new friends  Jenny C.yu is my facebook name, let's meet up  

Best xx


----------



## Lifa

*Newbie to HK*

Hi,

I just landed in HK a week ago to take up a job here in HK.

I'm a 29yr old female professional based on Hong Kong Island.

Would love to meet up with some folks for a few drinks and be given the lowdown of what's happening here.

New to the forum so guess I have a few posts to make too 

Lifa


----------



## Samina Tariq

*Hi*

Hi,

I m Samina from Hong Kong.I was a school teacher.

I m happy to give you advices for living in Hong Kong.


----------



## cactus2014

Hi all


I'm from Switzerland and just arrived in Hong Kong.
Is someone still interested in meeting up to discover the city?


----------



## SimonDE

I will arrive in HK, where could we all meet up? thanks for ur messange


----------



## fuzzyset

Hey everyone. I'm arriving in HK in <2 weeks. If possible I'd like to meet up with some of you as soon as possible! I''m 26 and will be working at one of the local universities.


----------



## ZoeBee

*Relocating August*

Hi

I'm relocating from Wales on the 4th of August. Will be working as a teacher for ESF. I'm 26 and would love to meet others going out around the same time!

Zoe xx


----------



## Smasonnc

Hello! I might be moving to HK with my husband's job. We have a daughter who will be a senior in high school and she is excited about the thought of it if we can just find a good school for her. We're probably older than the rest of you but looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## sarah26

Hi Zoe

I'm also moving to HK on the 5th of August. I'm also 26 and will be working as a teacher. We have a FB group for people moving out in August. When you can send me a private message and I will send you the details and you can add me (you have to do 5 posts before you can PM).

Sarah xx


----------



## siobhanwf

There is an American International School in Repulse Bay. That way she could stay in the American system


----------



## siobhanwf

sarah26 said:


> Hi Zoe
> 
> I'm also moving to HK on the 5th of August. I'm also 26 and will be working as a teacher. We have a FB group for people moving out in August. When you can send me a private message and I will send you the details and you can add me (you have to do 5 posts before you can PM).
> 
> Sarah xx


Sarah that should read 5 sensible posts


----------



## Nina_L

hello
im from switzerland to, and in hong kong since 2 Weeks. I would love to meet some intresting people.




cactus2014 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> I'm from Switzerland and just arrived in Hong Kong.
> Is someone still interested in meeting up to discover the city?


----------



## Nina_L

Hey im 25 and from Switzerland. Doing an intership in Hong Kong for 5 Weekes. Would like to meet some intresting people and see some new places in Hong Kong


----------



## logic747

Hello

My name is Brian and I will be in hk for a few more days if anyone would like to meet up for drinks!

Cheers
Brian


----------



## Makhoe

Hie I'm Makhoe from Zimbabwe will be in HongKong for three months if you wanna make friends contact me 

Makhoe


----------



## kellyc20

*Teacher moving in June*

Hello!

My name's Charlotte and I am starting a years teaching contract at the beginning of June .I'm looking to meet up with a few other newbies!!


----------



## Makhoe

*Hie back*

Add me on whatsapp my number is 66065534


----------



## kellyc20

Makhoe said:


> Add me on whatsapp my number is 66065534


Hi Makhoe,

I tried to add you but couldn't? Is there a code for the beginning?


----------



## ChristineYuan

*new in town*

Hi everyone,

Im Christine, I moved to hong kong two weeks ago, i am here for work and new life, i barely know anyone here, i would like to meet new frds and get to know hk more, i like to drink also do outdoor stuff  if anyone is interested, please contact me, we can hangout, thank you.


----------



## littlemiss

Hi,

I will be moving to Hong Kong in a few weeks and am keen to get to know some new people! I am originally from Ireland but have been living in Berlin for the past few years. I will be teaching at one of the international schools so will have plenty of free time in the evenings and on weekends. I love music (indie/rock/electronica), films, travel, good food and wine, experiencing new things and just generally having a good time. Feel free to message me or find me on facebook at:

https://www.facebook.com/eimear.walsh.12

I already know a few people in HK but looking to meet more. Hope to hear from some of you soon!


----------



## ChristineYuan

fuzzyset said:


> Hey everyone. I'm arriving in HK in <2 weeks. If possible I'd like to meet up with some of you as soon as possible! I''m 26 and will be working at one of the local universities.


hi Jenny, how are you?
im Christine, im from Taiwan as well, spent some time in usa before, just moved here three weeks ago, would like to meet up with you for drinks or whatever


----------



## pj.martin

Hi everyone! I'm Paul, and I arrived in Hong Kong on Monday  I know absolutely nobody here, so it'd be really good to start meeting people  I am English but I'm happy to meet anybody of any nationality 
Send me a message if you fancy going out for a bite to eat or something to drink


----------



## xxxxxxxKcBritHk

Hi everyone, I'm orignally from England and am here for a short holiday oas my dad is from HK. I usually live in Australia nowadays but would like to see some more of Hong Kong and maybe go for drink and socialize. Is anyone organising anything this weekend, let me know if anyone would like to socialize and meet and friendly face. Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxKcBritHk

pj.martin said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Paul, and I arrived in Hong Kong on Monday  I know absolutely nobody here, so it'd be really good to start meeting people  I am English but I'm happy to meet anybody of any nationality
> Send me a message if you fancy going out for a bite to eat or something to drink


Hey Paul I just posted a similar messge to the se thread. Did you ever find anybody else to do something? Anyway check out my post, wondering if you found other people and if there is anything on this weekend? Cheers


----------



## Peter Hanson

Hello,

If you are interested in attending some networking events, you may have a look at the Russian Business Club in Hong Kong. It provides amazing opportunities to meet other foreigners living in Hong Kong and to establish potentially useful connections. Don't worry if you don't speak Russian. The meetings are held in English.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## bridgetc

Hey everyone! I'm Bridget, 21, and I just moved to Hong Kong. I was raised in England and moved a lot around Europe, but I currently go to uni in Boston. I know absolutely no one in HK, so I'd love to grab a bite or drinks with anyone who's up for it! I'm also a huge footy fan so send me a message if you're tryin to go to pubs and whatnot for the world cup


----------



## kellyc20

bridgetc said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Bridget, 21, and I just moved to Hong Kong. I was raised in England and moved a lot around Europe, but I currently go to uni in Boston. I know absolutely no one in HK, so I'd love to grab a bite or drinks with anyone who's up for it! I'm also a huge footy fan so send me a message if you're tryin to go to pubs and whatnot for the world cup


Hey Bridget! I love a bit of world cup viewing too! Send me a message if you still wanna do some footy viewing


----------



## siobhanwf

remember you need 5 SENSIBLE posts befoere you can semd or receive PMs


----------



## questionsforyou

Hey! I would love to meet up!


----------



## hongsolo

Hey, this is my first post on this board. 

Right now I'm living in the Middle East, I'm originally from Canada and will be in Hong Kong in late July. I'm of Asian ancestory but, much to my parent's dismay, can't speak Cantonese or Mandarin. I am proficient enough in the English language to teach it though! Anyways, I'm up for anything and pretty easy going person...unless you have terrible taste in music and movies. 

Looking forward to making new friend and meeting new people. 

Cheers


----------



## muel34

Hi Charlotte, 
I am 25 and I am a local HongKonger ! I am looking to meet up new friends from all around the world. 

If u wanna get to know more about the local stuffs, just dun hesitate to find me out =P

Safe Travel

Muel


----------



## markun25

Hi Charlotte / all, I'm Mark from the UK and have also just arrived in this fantastic city working and living in Wanchai at the moment. Love it already and and would also like to meet some new people. 

I know the place quite well so give me a shout if you fancy a drink or two. 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Carboxylicacid

*I just move to HK for the summer*



bridgetc said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Bridget, 21, and I just moved to Hong Kong. I was raised in England and moved a lot around Europe, but I currently go to uni in Boston. I know absolutely no one in HK, so I'd love to grab a bite or drinks with anyone who's up for it! I'm also a huge footy fan so send me a message if you're tryin to go to pubs and whatnot for the world cup


Hey Bridget, I'm 23 and i just moved to HK myself for the summer and I actually currently go to University of Leicester in the UK but I'm from Toronto. From your background I think we'd get along especially when you mentioned going to pubs. I don't know a soul in HK and if you're down to hangout let me know  My names Rossana. 


Cheers!

This goes for anyone! I'd love to make new friends


----------



## bridgetc

Hey Rossana and Mark! I'd love to meet you two/ anyone else who's interested. Rossana, do you know Hong Kong well by now? I can perhaps show you around and we'll grab a bite  I would private message you but I believe you need 5 posts to receive messages

Cheers


----------



## Angie del

Hi,

I just arrived in Hong Kong yesterday. Mark, rossana, bridget, ... Someone would lire to meet for à drink tomorrow night? If someone wants to watch football in a bar tomorrow night that would also be great, i am a good belgian citizen supporting red devils tanks!


----------



## markun25

Hi, that sounds good. Send me a message on 6778 3750 and we'll arrange a place to meet. I'll also be supporting the red devils as an argentina disliking Englishman!



I just arrived in Hong Kong yesterday. Mark, rossana, bridget, ... Someone would lire to meet for à drink tomorrow night? If someone wants to watch football in a bar tomorrow night that would also be great, i am a good belgian citizen supporting red devils tanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## bridgetc

Ah just missed this. My number is 95273456, text me if you lot have plans next time!


----------



## markun25

I think the plan is to meet in mid-levels for some drinks tomorrow night if you're free?

Mark 



bridgetc said:


> Ah just missed this. My number is 95273456, text me if you lot have plans next time!


----------



## jhakademus

I'm new too! A recent arrival in HK from the UK, looking to make some new buddies. Any of you football fans staying awake for the final on Sunday?


----------



## Angie del

jhakademus said:


> I'm new too! A recent arrival in HK from the UK, looking to make some new buddies. Any of you football fans staying awake for the final on Sunday?


Hi, I will not stay up for the final. Less motivated since Belgium lost you should watch it in Grappa's in Central. Cheers


----------



## bryanng

I just found this thread and I might be a tad bit late now that the world cup is over. I was wondering if any of you guys would still be interested in meeting? My name's Bryan and I'm from Canada


----------



## Angie del

bryanng said:


> I just found this thread and I might be a tad bit late now that the world cup is over. I was wondering if any of you guys would still be interested in meeting? My name's Bryan and I'm from Canada


Hi Bryan, Hi all,

Should we meet for drinks next week? Tuesday at 8pm? Staunton Wine bar (Staunton street)? 

Mark, i keep the same meeting point i hope you will be available to join!

Cheers - AG


----------



## jhakademus

Angie del said:


> Hi Bryan, Hi all,
> 
> Should we meet for drinks next week? Tuesday at 8pm? Staunton Wine bar (Staunton street)?
> 
> Mark, i keep the same meeting point i hope you will be available to join!
> 
> Cheers - AG


Hi all

Thanks Angie. I can't make it this Tuesday, but do you guys meet there every week?

Cheers,
Jack.


----------



## back2basic

I know I'm late to the party but I'm due to arrive in HK sometime in October for a long vacation and to check out the job market. I'm currently living and working in Toronto but originally from England. My work permit is due to expire at the end of September and want to explore the possibilities of working in HK. So, if anyone is interested I am willing to meet up and hang out if anyone is interested. Thanks.


----------



## Angie del

back2basic said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I'm due to arrive in HK sometime in October for a long vacation and to check out the job market. I'm currently living and working in Toronto but originally from England. My work permit is due to expire at the end of September and want to explore the possibilities of working in HK. So, if anyone is interested I am willing to meet up and hang out if anyone is interested. Thanks.


@back2basic - it will be nice too meet you when you are in hk

@jack - I arrived two weeks ago so no "expatforum drink" organised each week yet This being said, it is a good idea.

I have no news from Mark and Bryan for the drink tomorrow yet. Perhaps a bit short notice.

Should we organise a drink next week? Monday night?


----------



## Axelandy

Hey guys. I'm sorry I missed out on this thread during the World Cup.

Is the Expat Drink at Staunton Wine Bar still happening on Tuesday? If so, I'd love to join.

My name is Axel, I'm 26 and I moved to Wan Chai earlier this month.


----------



## Angie del

Axelandy said:


> Hey guys. I'm sorry I missed out on this thread during the World Cup. Is the Expat Drink at Staunton Wine Bar still happening on Tuesday? If so, I'd love to join. My name is Axel, I'm 26 and I moved to Wan Chai earlier this month.


Hi Axel,

Jack and mark are not available on Tuesday and Bryan did not answer yet. It was a bit short notice. Should we organise a drink next week? I proposed a drink on monday 28 july. Would that work for you?

@all, who would be available for a drink at Staunton Wine bar next monday 28 july at 8 pm?


----------



## bryanng

Angie del said:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> Jack and mark are not available on Tuesday and Bryan did not answer yet. It was a bit short notice. Should we organise a drink next week? I proposed a drink on monday 28 july. Would that work for you?
> 
> @all, who would be available for a drink at Staunton Wine bar next monday 28 july at 8 pm?


Hey sorry for about my delayed response,
I'm game for a drink at Staunton's tomorrow and next Monday.


----------



## Axelandy

Monday next week sounds great. I`ll be there.

How about tomorrow? Angie, Bryan, shall we still meet? Staunton`s at 8 pm?

Cheers, Axel


----------



## bryanng

Sounds like a plan! See you there.


----------



## Angie del

Axelandy said:


> Monday next week sounds great. I`ll be there. How about tomorrow? Angie, Bryan, shall we still meet? Staunton`s at 8 pm? Cheers, Axel


Hi guys,

Today will not be possible for me. I will be there Monday next week! Cheers


----------



## Axelandy

bryanng said:


> Sounds like a plan! See you there.


I will wear a dark blue shirt and glasses. Just so you recognize me. See you later.


----------



## bryanng

I just got here. Sitting by the bar in the geey shirt


----------



## Angie del

Axelandy said:


> I will wear a dark blue shirt and glasses. Just so you recognize me. See you later.


Sorry I missed the drink tonight guys. See you on Monday if it is still ok for you.


----------



## Yawar

Hello. I'm coming to HK. I travel to HK a lot n wanted to make some friends there


----------



## joobmicroob

*Meeting people*

Hi all,

I am a researcher visiting The university of Hong Kong during the summer months. I am looking for people willing to go for a drink/dinner. 

Looking forward to meet some new friends,
Daniel


----------



## Axelandy

Angie del said:


> Sorry I missed the drink tonight guys. See you on Monday if it is still ok for you.


No worries. We'll catch up as planned, next Monday at 8 pm at Stauntons Wine Bar?

Yawar and joobmicroob, if you want to meet us, you're welcome to join in.


----------



## Angie del

joobmicroob said:


> Hi all, I am a researcher visiting The university of Hong Kong during the summer months. I am looking for people willing to go for a drink/dinner. Looking forward to meet some new friends, Daniel


Hi guys! Let's all meet for a drink Monday at 8 pm at Staunton Wine bar! Cheers


----------



## ZoeBee

Hi all!

I will be making my way from Wales on the 4th August 

Would be great to meet up to meet new people. I will be working as a teacher in Kowloon : )


----------



## Angie del

ZoeBee said:


> Hi all! I will be making my way from Wales on the 4th August Would be great to meet up to meet new people. I will be working as a teacher in Kowloon : )


Hi Zoé, have a safe trip to hk! You can join us for the next drink!


----------



## Larissawi

Hi Stephanie, 

I have just seen your message on the meeting people hong kong forum. I have just noticed it was dated from last year. Are you still here? If so, I would be happy to meet up!

Many thanks,

Larissa


----------



## Axelandy

Larissawi said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> I have just seen your message on the meeting people hong kong forum. I have just noticed it was dated from last year. Are you still here? If so, I would be happy to meet up!
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Larissa


Join us tomorrow at 8 pm at stauntons (happy hour ends at 8 exactly). I'm expecting at least Angie and Bryan. Haven't heard from anybody else.

5 posts, yay!


----------



## Larissawi

Axelandy said:


> Join us tomorrow at 8 pm at stauntons (happy hour ends at 8 exactly). I'm expecting at least Angie and Bryan. Haven't heard from anybody else.
> 
> 5 posts, yay!




Hey!

ok cool, sorry who is this? haha. Isn't Stephanie? Who do I ask for lol? and where are Angie and Bryan from, I see you're from Germany? And I'm assuming there's only one stauntons, 10 staunton street?

Larissa


----------



## Angie del

Larissawi said:


> Hey! ok cool, sorry who is this? haha. Isn't Stephanie? Who do I ask for lol? and where are Angie and Bryan from, I see you're from Germany? And I'm assuming there's only one stauntons, 10 staunton street? Larissa


Hi guys, i confirm i will be at Staunton Wine bar at 8 tomorrow ( dressed in white and blue) I also asked one of my friend to join us. She is from ireland and arrived in hk two months ago. Her name is una.

Hi Larissa, nice to meet you. I am from belgium. I arrived in hk three weeks ago. See you tomorrow if you want to have a drink at Staunton Wine bar (i believe there is only one stauntons

Cheers


----------



## Axelandy

Angie del said:


> Hi guys, i confirm i will be at Staunton Wine bar at 8 tomorrow ( dressed in white and blue) I also asked one of my friend to join us. She is from ireland and arrived in hk two months ago. Her name is una.
> 
> Hi Larissa, nice to meet you. I am from belgium. I arrived in hk three weeks ago. See you tomorrow if you want to have a drink at Staunton Wine bar (i believe there is only one stauntons
> 
> Cheers


Sitting by the bar, at the front. Grey t-shirt and glasses.


----------



## Angie del

Axelandy said:


> Sitting by the bar, at the front. Grey t-shirt and glasses.


Hi guys! It was great to meet you! So i understand that next time we will go have a drink in kowloon! It will be great to discover the other side Axel will organise the next drink! Cheers


----------



## Larissawi

Angie del said:


> Hi guys! It was great to meet you! So i understand that next time we will go have a drink in kowloon! It will be great to discover the other side Axel will organise the next drink! Cheers


Hey!

likewise am soo glad I went, was lovely to meet you all and hang out! and meet people. Don't feel like I'm on my own now! Thoroughly enjoyed it, thanks for organising it! Looking forward to the next meet  and yeah will be great to explore the other side, the light show at avenue of the stars always has a crowd lol


----------



## Axelandy

Hey guys/girls,

Monday was fun! So for next time, I would suggest a location with a view. Two possible locations are Utopia (Open terrace, low prices) and Wooloomooloo (Better food). They are both in TST near Jordan MTR station on 26th / 31st floor. If we don't eat, I would try Utopia.

Does anyone want to see / can make it to the light show at 8 pm? I haven't seen it. If someone came I would come to the Avenue of Stars before the drinks, so work permits (probably will).

Also, if anyone wants to go explore some part of the city this weekend, please message me. I'll send PMs with my number, so we don't have to plan everything in the open forum. As much as I like to share with the world :tongue:

Cheers


----------



## Larissawi

Angie del said:


> Hi guys! It was great to meet you! So i understand that next time we will go have a drink in kowloon! It will be great to discover the other side Axel will organise the next drink! Cheers





Axelandy said:


> Hey guys/girls,
> 
> Monday was fun! So for next time, I would suggest a location with a view. Two possible locations are Utopia (Open terrace, low prices) and Wooloomooloo (Better food). They are both in TST near Jordan MTR station on 26th / 31st floor. If we don't eat, I would try Utopia.
> 
> Does anyone want to see / can make it to the light show at 8 pm? I haven't seen it. If someone came I would come to the Avenue of Stars before the drinks, so work permits (probably will).
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to go explore some part of the city this weekend, please message me. I'll send PMs with my number, so we don't have to plan everything in the open forum. As much as I like to share with the world :tongue:
> 
> Cheers


Hey!

open view location sounds good! tricky dilemma; cheaper prices or better food haha. Sorry to be a pain, but my brother is coming over from sun-wed, managed to get very cheap last minute flights, he's in japan, long story! If we could do next thurs that would be great but if mon is better for everyone else, you guys stick to monday. Three people don't need to change their plans for one person! 

Where did you have in mind for exploring this weekend?

Larissa.


----------



## Axelandy

Thursday works for me. Bryan can`t make it next Monday either, while Thursday will probably work.

For exploration: How about Northern Kowloon? Walled City Park and Chi Lin Nunnery are two places I want to visit.

Nunnery: Chi Lin Nunnery - Lonely Planet

Walled City (I still can hardly believe this place actually existed): Life inside the densest place on earth: Photos of Kowloon Walled City - CNN.com
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-...ed-city-the-internets-favorite-cyberpunk-slum

I`m also open to suggestions.


----------



## Larissawi

Axelandy said:


> Thursday works for me. Bryan can`t make it next Monday either, while Thursday will probably work.
> 
> For exploration: How about Northern Kowloon? Walled City Park and Chi Lin Nunnery are two places I want to visit.
> 
> Nunnery: Chi Lin Nunnery - Lonely Planet
> 
> Walled City (I still can hardly believe this place actually existed): Life inside the densest place on earth: Photos of Kowloon Walled City - CNN.com
> A New Look at Kowloon Walled City, the Internet's Favorite Cyberpunk Slum | Motherboard
> 
> I`m also open to suggestions.



Ok well if Thursday works, that's good! I think I've actually seen the nunnery but I don't mind seeing it again or the Walled city? What do you think? Do you know if Angie and Una are coming?


----------



## Larissawi

*Re*



Axelandy said:


> Thursday works for me. Bryan can`t make it next Monday either, while Thursday will probably work.
> 
> For exploration: How about Northern Kowloon? Walled City Park and Chi Lin Nunnery are two places I want to visit.
> 
> Nunnery: Chi Lin Nunnery - Lonely Planet
> 
> Walled City (I still can hardly believe this place actually existed): Life inside the densest place on earth: Photos of Kowloon Walled City - CNN.com
> A New Look at Kowloon Walled City, the Internet's Favorite Cyberpunk Slum | Motherboard
> 
> I`m also open to suggestions.



Ok well if Thursday works, that's good! I think I've actually seen the nunnery but I don't mind seeing it again or the Walled city? What do you think? Do you know if Angie and Una are coming?


----------



## Angie del

Larissawi said:


> Ok well if Thursday works, that's good! I think I've actually seen the nunnery but I don't mind seeing it again or the Walled city? What do you think? Do you know if Angie and Una are coming?


Hi guys, next thursday works for me! Let s discover kowloon by night! I will ask una if she wants to come. 

The week-end is quite busy. I will perhaps join you saturday afternoon if you go to kowloon.


@axel: i discovered bowen road...no excuse not to run now;-)


----------



## Axelandy

I would suggest we meet at the Chi Lin Vegetarian in Nan Lian Garden (https://www.google.de/maps/place/志蓮...23,18z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x66c252fa3986b543) for some Dim Sum around 1 pm tomorrow, Saturday, and plan our proceedings from there?

My guidebook just mentions another temple in the area, Sik Sik Yuen Wong Tai Sin Temple. Walking around the area will probably be worthwhile.

Shall we exchange phone numbers via PMs? Just in case we have to do some short term planing...

Angie: Monday or Tuesday next week? I`m prepared to try as hard as possible to keep up... hope dies last.


----------



## Axelandy

Hey,

we have a reservation at Utopia on Thursday at 7:45 pm. The table has a view to the harbor, so we should be able to watch the light show.

It is near Jordan Station in TST on Hillwood Rd. (https://www.google.de/maps/search/utopia+hong+kong/@22.3022231,114.1712725,17z)

See you there


----------



## Angie del

Axelandy said:


> Hey, we have a reservation at Utopia on Thursday at 7:45 pm. The table has a view to the harbor, so we should be able to watch the light show. It is near Jordan Station in TST on Hillwood Rd. (https://www.google.de/maps/search/utopia+hong+kong/@22.3022231,114.1712725,17z) See you there


Hi guys, una cannot make it on thursday. I will come but i might be late...work work work:-( see you on thursday! I hope that i will see the light show! Nice plan Axel!


----------



## duncanpw

Hello forum! I am moving across to HK on 25 September from London. Would be great to meet some folk once I have got settled in - I literally know no-one at all. Exciting times!


----------



## Angie del

Angie del said:


> Hi guys, una cannot make it on thursday. I will come but i might be late...work work work:-( see you on thursday! I hope that i will see the light show! Nice plan Axel!


Guys, i just finnished work today. As it is 1 am...not sûre if i will be in a position to join you tomorrow. I will try to come but don t count on me. Sorry for that. Crazy work, crazy period. Cheers


----------



## markun25

Hey, who's still in for this? I'm up for joining if there's a few of us. Cheers, Mark


----------



## Axelandy

@ Angie: 1 am off work sounds ... Let`s hope for a lucky break today. :fingerscrossed:

@ Mark: Join us at Utopia, will be nice to meet you. I`ve written a PM to you.


----------



## Will123

*New to HK*

Hi Guys,

New to HK for few weeks of work.

Is there any event going on this weekend?

Thanks!

Will


----------



## Mexicanguy

Hello everyone!

I'm Andres, and I'm from Mexico. I have been here for 3 months, it would nice to meet some people in HK.

Looking forward to meet a lot of people! Please let me know of any coming meet ups or gatherings


----------



## OrvilleAbroad

Hi all,
Another newbie here! Still in week one!
33 year old guy looking to make some friends as I'm in HK for a minimum of 6 months working for a retailer. Would be great to meet some people in a similar situation and get exploring!

Sam


----------



## Nati19

*German girl search nice People in HKG*

Hi Everyone,

My name is Natalie, I'm 28 and from Germany. I'm moving to Hong Kong for an internhip for my company. I arrived two days ago (19th of Uagust) in Hong Kong. I would love to meet up with people to explore the city and make new friends.

If anyone is in interested get in touch with me and we can make plans.


----------



## back2basic

Hi,
I'm Steve a British national from a Chinese background. I'm due in HK on October 7th for a vacation. If you're still around I'd love to hang out with you. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## OrvilleAbroad

Hi Natalie,

How are your first couple of days going? Are you enjoying yourself?

Sam



Nati19 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Natalie, I'm 28 and from Germany. I'm moving to Hong Kong for an internhip for my company. I arrived two days ago (19th of Uagust) in Hong Kong. I would love to meet up with people to explore the city and make new friends.
> 
> If anyone is in interested get in touch with me and we can make plans.


----------



## Vishee

Hi Natalie,

This is Vishal, let us meet someday for friendship.

Thanks


----------



## Nati19

Hello

@ Sam: Thank you, yes after work I'm walking a little bit around in central. 
@ Vishee:Where are you come from? And are you a girl or a boy? Maybe you can send more infomation about your person.

Do you have any plans for the weekened?
Natalie


----------



## OrvilleAbroad

Hi Natalie

I'm glad to hear it!

I'm in Bangkok at the moment but back in HK tomorrow, am planning to do a little sight seeing over the weekend so if you have no plans let me know! I have no mobile number at the moment (waiting for a hk mobile) but you can find me on Facebook or email

https://m.facebook.com/SAMJGREEN?ref=bookmark

Hope you enjoy your walking around and don't get too lost!




Nati19 said:


> Hello
> 
> @ Sam: Thank you, yes after work I'm walking a little bit around in central.
> @ Vishee:Where are you come from? And are you a girl or a boy? Maybe you can send more infomation about your person.
> 
> Do you have any plans for the weekened?
> Natalie


----------



## Mexicanguy

*Hi there!*

Hey Nat! My name is Andres, I'm from Mexico, currently living in HK as well, I just read your post. I happen to be free for the weekend. I'm looking forward to meet some people to. Im 24 btw, let me know if you are interested to meet and hang out!





Nati19 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Natalie, I'm 28 and from Germany. I'm moving to Hong Kong for an internhip for my company. I arrived two days ago (19th of Uagust) in Hong Kong. I would love to meet up with people to explore the city and make new friends.
> 
> If anyone is in interested get in touch with me and we can make plans.


----------



## jhakademus

Angie del said:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> Jack and mark are not available on Tuesday and Bryan did not answer yet. It was a bit short notice. Should we organise a drink next week? I proposed a drink on monday 28 july. Would that work for you?
> 
> @all, who would be available for a drink at Staunton Wine bar next monday 28 july at 8 pm?


Sorry, I completely missed all of this! I had to travel to Europe for a few weeks, but I'm back in HK now. Anyone still want to meet for drinks?

Sam, Natalie, Andres, etc... feel free to get involved!

Jack


----------



## OrvilleAbroad

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well!

I'm in Bangkok until the 4th, but will be free to meet up if anyone is free after then? Keep me updated if anything gets arranged. 

Sam


----------



## OrvilleAbroad

Hi all!

What do people have planned for the weekend? I'm thinking of heading up to the Mong kok markets at some point to do a little shopping, so if anybody is interested let me know.

Anyone have any plans for the evenings?
Sam


----------



## TK_

Hey - I'm 26 from the UK, in Hong Kong for the next 3 months, looking to meet like minded/sociable people whilst here. Anyone else new to the city? Drop me a message if you're free to meet up.


----------



## paulanne

I have been here two years and will help in any way I can. I am originally from South Wales Uk


----------



## Stephan1

*Activities anyone?*

Hi there,

I'm Stephan (33) and just recently moved to Hongkong. I am thinking of going shopping this weekend and maybe do a little sightseeing and relaxing at a bar in the evening. Anyone want to join or has other plans? Looking forward to meet new people!

Cheers,

Stephan


----------



## paulanne

I'm game. Could do with some company


----------



## paulanne

I am always up for shopping


----------



## paulanne

I would love to meet up and socialise. I'm from south Wales, UK


----------



## Imogen123

Hi all,

Did any of you end up meeting up? I'm in Hong Kong this weekend to get a feel for the place before I move there in a month or so. Is anyone around for a drink?

I'm 31, English (but living in Oz) and pretty laid back.

ps I need to get five posts before I can reply to any messages so I'm not ignoring you if you've messaged me!

Imogen

Imogen


----------



## Stephan1

@paulanne imogen

I will be back in HK Thursday evening, how about a beer on Friday?


----------



## paulanne

*beer*

That would be nice thankyou


----------



## Imogen123

I'll be flying on Friday night (I arrive in HK at 5am on Saturday morning)... does anyone fancy a beer on Saturday evening?


----------



## Stephan1

Let's have that beer together!


----------



## Stephan1

Ah, just jeen you asked for Sat. Lets go on Sat alltogether? Bryan mailed and may come along. Would that work for evryone?


----------



## Miki23

Is there some good meeting point where all forigners are usually meeting?


----------



## maryknoll

Hey all, might be a good idea to set up a Whatsapp group for all newbies or anyone in HK who would like to meet up regularly? I am a member from another Whatsapp group and it works wonders, I wouldn't mind to set this group up


----------



## Alessie

Hi everyone! 
I am a 26-year-old Italian girl, I moved to HK 2 months ago for work and looking for friends to spend some free time with.
I am very easy going and love knowing people from allover the world, let me know if you would like to catch up for a beer


----------



## NatashaLaTorre

Hey, i am russian.... New in Hong Kong  Lets meet for dinner, drinks, party 
my watsap is ////// snip///////


----------



## Nealo

*Londoner moving to hk*

Hello all,

My name is Neal and I'm 30 years old. I'll be moving to HK on Boxing Day for a year or two working in finance (yawn..)

I'm looking to meet new people and make some friends. I've never been to hk so would love for someone to show me around.

I love food, travelling, socialising and most of all having a good time. Open to trying new things and being adventurous. I'm easy going and love a good giggle

If there are any like minded people out there (guys, girls, pets) come and hit me up!

Would love to party with someone over NYE too, so let me know what's on

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Merry crimbo!x


----------



## Ning3z

Nealo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Neal and I'm 30 years old. I'll be moving to HK on Boxing Day for a year or two working in finance (yawn..)
> 
> I'm looking to meet new people and make some friends. I've never been to hk so would love for someone to show me around.
> 
> I love food, travelling, socialising and most of all having a good time. Open to trying new things and being adventurous. I'm easy going and love a good giggle
> 
> If there are any like minded people out there (guys, girls, pets) come and hit me up!
> 
> Would love to party with someone over NYE too, so let me know what's on
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Merry crimbo!x


Hi Neal,

Welcome to hk!

Let's catch up when you arrive 

Ning


----------



## simon2015

Nealo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Neal and I'm 30 years old. I'll be moving to HK on Boxing Day for a year or two working in finance (yawn..)
> 
> I'm looking to meet new people and make some friends. I've never been to hk so would love for someone to show me around.
> 
> I love food, travelling, socialising and most of all having a good time. Open to trying new things and being adventurous. I'm easy going and love a good giggle
> 
> If there are any like minded people out there (guys, girls, pets) come and hit me up!
> 
> Would love to party with someone over NYE too, so let me know what's on
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Merry crimbo!x


Hi Neal

Let me know if you wanna meet up for a beer? Am new to HK myself, just moved from London also and looking to meet new people.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Simon check your visitors message.. Dropped you a message there  hope your enjoying HK


----------



## Rachel991

Hi, This is Rachel from China. I lived in HK for 4 years. I am also happy to meet people and help,

Thanks


----------



## itstoohothere

Hello, name's Arnold. I am originally from Toronto, Canada. Parents are from HK so I have permanent residency in HK, and I can speak Cantonese to a certain extent.
I came to HK for what is possibly one of the most undesirable job available, to make things worse I have no friends here.
Anyone want to be my friend and hang out?


----------



## laura.taylor93

Hi 

I'm leaving uni having done swimwear design and am moving to Hong Kong at the end of June. Kinda scary moving not knowing anyone so be nice to meet up some people and go for drinks or night out or something. 

It's Laura and im 21 Btw but you probably guessed that from my username.

Message me


----------



## alyyk123

What teaching agencies are you all going through? Would love to know more. Please PM me if possible, thanks!


----------



## dkmtang

Hi everyone! Moving out to Hong Kong next thursday for work. I'm a recent graduate from London, England and know absolutely no one out in Hong Kong apart from family so if anyone wants to hang out message me!


----------



## dkmtang

Hey Laura, I'm moving out there for work at the beginning of June too, 22 (just graduate uni) and don't know anyone out there either so if you want a buddy to explore HK with, let me know!


----------



## dkmtang

Hey buddy, if you're still looking for someone to hang out with, let me know! I am in the exact position, as you, moving next week, except from England instead of Canada. I love it in Toronto though, go Blue Jays!


----------



## itstoohothere

dkmtang said:


> Hey buddy, if you're still looking for someone to hang out with, let me know! I am in the exact position, as you, moving next week, except from England instead of Canada. I love it in Toronto though, go Blue Jays!


I sent you a message, also blue jays suck :joy:


----------



## Sanncool

Hi, I hav moved to hk a couple of month back working in finance. 
I am frm India and will be here for next 1 year hence would like to meet some new people to chat, hangout fr drinks and dinner.
Let me know if anybody interested.

Take care!


----------



## laura.taylor93

Hi I am 21 and also just graduated and am here in hong kong for a year ... would be nice to get to know some people ... don't wanna be lonely ?


----------



## Sanncool

*Hi*



laura.taylor93 said:


> Hi I am 21 and also just graduated and am here in hong kong for a year ... would be nice to get to know some people ... don't wanna be lonely ?


Hi Laura, I hav met some of the people in expat forums and we will be planning a meet soon. Msg me at //// SNIP //// if u r interested.


----------



## laura.taylor93

Yeah I tried texting don't know if you got it? 

My whatsapp is //////snip/////


----------



## laura.taylor93

Sanncool said:


> laura.taylor93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am 21 and also just graduated and am here in hong kong for a year ... would be nice to get to know some people ... don't wanna be lonely ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Laura, I hav met some of the people in expat forums and we will be planning a meet soon. Msg me at //// SNIP///// if u r interested.
Click to expand...

When are you meeting?


----------



## siobhanwf

*Stay safe*

PLEASE WHEN ARRANGING MEETINGS OR GET TOGETHERS DO NOT POST YOU TELEPHONE NUMBER. 

This is an open forum and can be read by ANYONE! you do not want to leave yourself vulnerable to nuisance calls.

To contact another member please use the PRIVATE MESSAGING facilitY.

STAY SAFE


----------



## gippy

Veronica said:


> Charlotte if you want people to be able to contact you on here you need to make some more posts. You cannot receive any messages until you become an active member.


Hi
I am Living in HK for 6 months. Pls make plan to meet up.
Thanks 
Gippy


----------



## gippy

Hello Eveyone.

I like to make new friends. whatsapp me ////snip///// ,if we can meet up.

Thanks
Gippy


----------



## Julia_ng005

Hi guys, I arrive last week from Spain and I'm staying in Hong Kong for one month. Is there anybody in to meet up?
I'm here for holiday so if anybody want to join for a day trip could be great.


----------



## ivyweevy

*HeyHey*

Hi there, are you still looking ? I'd like to join if you do, will be staying here for 5 months 

Ivi


----------



## ukhk

Hi,

I will also be here for a few months if you'd like to take a day trip somewhere or something similar 

Ellie


----------



## Padge

I'm new to HK and here with work for 6 months. Be good to meet new people.

Paul


----------



## mikechan123

Hey all,

My name is Michael, I've just arrived in HK and would love to get to know some new people during my time here. I don't have a set time in being here, seeing how things go  I'm 25 and arrived here from the UK.

Hope to be in contact with you soon.

Michael


----------



## kiwibirds

Hello, I just arrived in Hong Kong too! Do people even check the replies for this thing? I just came from the states early Oct. and will be staying here in Hong Kong perm.


----------



## Asian Spirit

kiwibirds said:


> Hello, I just arrived in Hong Kong too! Do people even check the replies for this thing? I just came from the states early Oct. and will be staying here in Hong Kong perm.


Howdy and welcome to the forum. The Hong Kong page is a bit slow but you should get some replies to your post.


----------



## ChristinaDBC

*Looking for buddies*

Hi all,

Just moved to HK for work. I'm from the Netherlands (26 years old) and looking for people to explore the city with, to grab drinks with, clubbing etc. Please let me know if you would like to meet up =).

Regards,

Christina


----------



## stukahk

Well im a local Hong Konger, 

Would love to meet some expats and show them the real HK. I can also teach you some Cantonese as well. 

PM me if interested


Daniel


----------



## hongkongJK

Hello people! I just arrived Hong Kong 3 days ago, and will be here for a year.

I am Malaysian Chinese, 28 years old. Hope to meet with anyone!


----------



## Britishchocolate

Hi all, I'm a 33 year old female Brit moving to HK in 2 weeks time. I'll be there for 6 months or so for work and would like to meet some new people. Get in touch : )


----------



## siobhanwf

*Meeting people in hong kong*

I have just made the. MEETNG PEOPLE IN HONG KONG thread a STICKY again.
It somehow had slipped down the list and was not being used. 
It a been very popular so have reinstated it where it belongs. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html

*PLEASE NO PHONE NUMBERS or EMAIL ADDRESS [/COLOR]*


----------



## walkjivefly

Slightly odd request and sorry if it's in the wrong thread. I'm in HK for 5 days only to get married. We need 2 witnesses on Wednesday morning at 10:45 at City Hall registry office. Is anyone free for an hour or so (should only take 30 minutes really)? There's a beer or two in it in exchange for your time. HK residents would need to bring their HK id card, anyone else their passport.


----------



## NZGuy874

Hi everyone, Anyone keen for a drink?

Kiwi (New Zealand) guy here. I do not live in HK, but i do spend quite a lot of time up there. I will be back again in January and thought i would see if anyone is keen on a drink or 5. Flick me a PM if you do. I'm a friendly guy and can hold a good convo. Guys or girls, doesn't matter. I get along with everyone. Nothing dodgy please.

Cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit

NZGuy874 said:


> Hi everyone, Anyone keen for a drink?
> 
> Kiwi (New Zealand) guy here. I do not live in HK, but i do spend quite a lot of time up there. I will be back again in January and thought i would see if anyone is keen on a drink or 5. Flick me a PM if you do. I'm a friendly guy and can hold a good convo. Guys or girls, doesn't matter. I get along with everyone. Nothing dodgy please.
> 
> Cheers


Howdy and welcome. The Hong Kong page is a bit quiet but hopefully you'll get a few replies.
You will be able to use the PM system on the site only after you have made at least five (5) posts on the site.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## NZGuy874

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## siobhanwf

jet lag said:


> howdy and welcome. The hong kong page is a bit quiet but hopefully you'll get a few replies.
> You will be able to use the pm system on the site only after you have made at least five (5) posts on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> jet lag


5 sensible posts :d


----------

